# Stupid cycles on other sites



## GFR (Nov 29, 2005)

These are real threads started on other sites......I was amazed by the misinformation, teenage steroid use and f-ing retards out their.  




			
				Grappler13 said:
			
		

> I have 100 10mg Dbol tabs and 24 50mg clomid tabs. *I'm thinking about doing 15 mg of dbol a day for only 4 weeks (this will be my first cycle and the vast majority of my training will be isometric (Jui Jitsu) with some heavy dumbell us*e. Should I take the clomid now or wait for gyno signs (what I'm asking really is if the clomid will reduce the chances of aromitisation and if so, how mch should I take on this short experimental cycle. Thanks, this board is a blessing for the uninitiated.
> Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## GFR (Nov 29, 2005)

Jakepo55 said:
			
		

> *Im 18 years old* and play football. i have had numerous X rays done to check growth plates and i am no longer growing.
> 
> Am i a candidate for steroids or no?
> 
> ...


----------



## GFR (Nov 29, 2005)

Need2bBigger said:
			
		

> I am doing a cycle and i need a little advice on it. One thing you should know is that I won't be taking my dbol until around week 4 because I am having trouble getting ahold of it but I will have it by then. I wanted to start out with it but it didn't work out that way.
> 
> Week 1-10: 500mg Test E, 300mg Deca
> Week 4-8: 50mg DBol/day
> ...



*Then this person posts the dudes profile....*


			
				Tyrone_Biggums said:
			
		

> *Date of Birth:
> February 12, 1986
> Age:
> 19
> ...


----------



## GFR (Nov 29, 2005)

*This one is my favorite*




			
				mrsocks said:
			
		

> Today I injected sust and deca into my left delt  I pulled the thing back to see if it filled with blood which is really hard when it's in your shoulder but no blood came out  So I injected it then waiting a little to make sure it absorbed cuz I put the needle in like half way then took it out and some blood came out so I cleaned it up  Anyway later that day I took a shit and I felt something pouring out of my ass like water or something  when I was done I looked in the toilet and I saw oil floating in the water that looked like the juice I injected I injected it on an empty stomache but I don't know why I shit it out  Does that mean the shot was wasted?


----------



## GFR (Nov 29, 2005)

This is my post....don't make fun of me please...I have some personal issues.  



			
				loki_is_a_god said:
			
		

> my probation officer calls me and tells me he is coming over. so i have this bad feeling because my baby momma and me are fighting so i think she might have called him and told him i am using steroids. so i take all my pins and steroids and put them in a bag and put them in the trash can out side. the can was only a fourth full so i didnt think anything of it ...the shit would of only been there a hour tops...well guess what ten minutes later while inside waiting for my p.o. the trash guy shows up.....its messed up but hella funny...i am kinda glad my p.o directly asked me about me being on steroids i told him he could go look around because i knew my shit was gone heading to the dump...but he said he would test me next time i went in thats december 13...i was taking 750mgs of sustanon and 500mgs of deca per week..this is week 9...can he test for that stuff in a piss test or blood test? i kept all the nolvedax and clomid.....for my pct...so i am good there.....i also have
> hum@lin R to help keep most of the muscle i gained....


----------



## GFR (Nov 29, 2005)

jeff113113 said:
			
		

> I'm starting my first cycle hopefully next week. Just waiting on my d-bol.  I'm doing d-bol for 4 feeks 20mg/d, deca for 8 at 250mg/w, hcg for 2 5000 i.u., prov/nolv for 3 weeks. I know a lot of people here like test but i didn't order it this go round. Will i see good results for this cycle. 198lbs, not sure on bf. i would guess around 16-18%.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 29, 2005)

what site are these from? I bet I can guess...


----------



## GFR (Nov 29, 2005)

Pro_built7 said:
			
		

> Alright guys, i have a very serious question that i need answered. but before i ask it is imperative i give you some background info. Im 20 and have done a few cycles already,* I started when i was 17*..no flaming let me explain i started researching roids 2 years before is decided to go ahead with a begginner 5oomg/wk test e cycle. yes i had pct clomid all the good stuff. i was the most complete, dedicated to nutrition, 17 year old you would ever meet and in my mind i was ready. I read everything i could and obtained an enourmous amount of knowledge off this site years ago. but this is my major dilemma, not that i regret my decision, my younger brother turned 17 about a month ago and I KNOW he is contemplating roids. He knows i was 17 when i started and i'm positive this will fuel him. BUT he is not dedicated to nutrition, and diet and i am worried i've already seen him researching, and he told me the other day he is saving his money up but wouldnt tell me for what. now what do i do i think it would be completely hipocritical of me to defer him, when i know he will just do it anyway. so should i share with him my knowledge on the proper and safe use of these exptremely powerful substances, or just tell him not to do them....which is useless..........I apologize for this long and boring thread but i need expert advice on this problem.  also dont flame, i believe flaming is mostly useless and i loose alot of respect for guys who flame away.





			
				Tyrone_Biggums said:
			
		

> First thing you can do is set a good and intelligent example.....you have not done that.
> At only 17-20 you are still jucing, way too young. Looks like the pot calling the kettle black to me.
> Not flaming you, just telling it like it is.


----------



## GFR (Nov 29, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> what site are these from? I bet I can guess...


http://forums.steroid.com/index.php?
http://forums.steroid.com/search.php?searchid=2362228
*Anabolic Review Forums*


----------



## brogers (Nov 29, 2005)

This is why steroids are illegal


----------



## ag-guys (Nov 30, 2005)

I've seen worse! lol

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *This one is my favorite*


Quote:
Originally Posted by *mrsocks*
_Today I injected sust and deca into my left delt I pulled the thing back to see if it filled with blood which is really hard when it's in your shoulder but no blood came out So I injected it then waiting a little to make sure it absorbed cuz I put the needle in like half way then took it out and some blood came out so I cleaned it up Anyway later that day I took a shit and I felt something pouring out of my ass like water or something when I was done I looked in the toilet and I saw oil floating in the water that looked like the juice I injected I injected it on an empty stomache but I don't know why I shit it out Does that mean the shot was wasted?_








I remember posting a reply to that one.


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 30, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrsocks*
> _Today I injected sust and deca into my left delt I pulled the thing back to see if it filled with blood which is really hard when it's in your shoulder but no blood came out So I injected it then waiting a little to make sure it absorbed cuz I put the needle in like half way then took it out and some blood came out so I cleaned it up Anyway later that day I took a shit and I felt something pouring out of my ass like water or something when I was done I looked in the toilet and I saw oil floating in the water that looked like the juice I injected I injected it on an empty stomache but I don't know why I shit it out Does that mean the shot was wasted?_
> 
> ...


 
Is pooping out your gear even possible....Its not like you ingest it


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 30, 2005)

Why don't the mods or vets say something on their site.....I honestly don't understand????


Are people really that dumb?


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

derelict said:
			
		

> Hey dudes.
> 
> I've been reading around on this forum for quite awhile now and have never had the reason to post until now!
> 
> ...


This is from the guys profile

*Date of Birth:
March 2, 1987
Age:
18*


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrsocks*
> _Today I injected sust and deca into my left delt I pulled the thing back to see if it filled with blood which is really hard when it's in your shoulder but no blood came out So I injected it then waiting a little to make sure it absorbed cuz I put the needle in like half way then took it out and some blood came out so I cleaned it up Anyway later that day I took a shit and I felt something pouring out of my ass like water or something when I was done I looked in the toilet and I saw oil floating in the water that looked like the juice I injected I injected it on an empty stomache but I don't know why I shit it out Does that mean the shot was wasted?_
> 
> ...


 One of your kinder responses


----------



## brokeass122 (Nov 30, 2005)

wow thats all i have to say there are some really dumb ass people out there.

One of my buddies started juicing at either 16 or 17, he is now 28 and dosent regret it but would never reccomend it to anyone.  So i guess he falls in the same category as all these people


----------



## alaa (Nov 30, 2005)

*Funny*



			
				Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrsocks*
> _Today I injected sust and deca into my left delt I pulled the thing back to see if it filled with blood which is really hard when it's in your shoulder but no blood came out So I injected it then waiting a little to make sure it absorbed cuz I put the needle in like half way then took it out and some blood came out so I cleaned it up Anyway later that day I took a shit and I felt something pouring out of my ass like water or something when I was done I looked in the toilet and I saw oil floating in the water that looked like the juice I injected I injected it on an empty stomache but I don't know why I shit it out Does that mean the shot was wasted?_
> 
> ...






That was the funniest thing I have ever heard ... God ,what he is thinking !!!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's another to add to your collection from over there..


*Im doing 2000mg testo, what can i add?* 
Im doing 2000mg/ew testo enanthate(ICN GALENIKA) and 20iu pwo insulin. 
Im going to stay on all year(2006)

Im thinking about doing 5weeks on and off with drol or dbol all year is that to much for my liver to handle? 

And should i go with 10weeks on/off tren acetate instead? whats best?


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 1, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Here's another to add to your collection from over there..
> 
> 
> *Im doing 2000mg testo, what can i add?*
> ...



Jesus, that's pretty hardcore...sounds like a cracked out version of tough's year long cycle...


----------



## GFR (Dec 1, 2005)

needledik said:
			
		

> *im 6'4 and only weigh 165lbs.. been working out for about 2 months now and am interested in doing steroids.*.. i wanna gain weight fast (obviously) and was wondering what the best option would be for me to go with, i did a half cycle of deca about a year ago but had to stop cause my shoulder got blown out..but im ready to go at it hard again, so pls give me as much help as u can... i would prefer non injection because i HATE needles but if the side effects and results are that much better then i will, but i prefer pill form..
> 
> thanks alot guy really appreciate it



Have to love the brain dead


----------



## GFR (Dec 1, 2005)

Tough bitching at me for trying to be nice to the retards  



			
				tough old man said:
			
		

> you need a saucer of milk. Your becoming a weak fuck when it comes to jumping on these kids. Post and be your rude self to an extent. Now quit being a puss and tell them like it is...BROTHER
> 
> PT


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 1, 2005)

hahahahahh thats some funny shit ,,,,i can iagine that idiot walking around all day worried that he shat out his test lol


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 1, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> and 20iu pwo insulin.


 THAT SOB IS GONNA DROP DEAD FROM BEING SO HYPO!!!

 Wow... the things people think


----------



## GFR (Dec 2, 2005)

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=209152


----------



## GFR (Dec 3, 2005)

Switch said:
			
		

> I've been going to the gym and *doing an hour work out at least 3 days a week for the past year* and I'm ready to do my first cycle. *I got a vial of deca and was planning on using it alone at 200mg/week.* But reading more I see that I should stack it with something but I dont know what. I heard sust works well but I'm not looking for the whole aggressive side effects thing. I'm quite an easily frustrated person to begin with, so something else???
> 
> *I'm 5'10 160 with 19% b/f*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 3, 2005)

OMG! this has gotta be a winner right here!!!



			
				Dave Abbott said:
			
		

> Hiya lads, just looking for advice i am kinda new to roids, just recived in the post today my order, i ordered dianabol and winny and i want to mix, i have heard that both are toxic so i am going to take milk thissle as well as a liver protecter, i need advice on how many tablets to take each day for example 3 winny / 2 dianabol!
> 
> Below is what i have got:-
> Stanozolol 5
> ...



a mod replys and tells him this


			
				PartyBoy said:
			
		

> D-bol 25mg ed weeks 1-4
> winny 50mg ed weeks 3-6
> 
> spread dosage 3 or 4 times through the day, with food.
> ...



as if that isn't bad enough, the poster then goes and replys with THIS..


			
				Dave Abbott said:
			
		

> which one is which??
> 
> Stanozolol 5
> 
> ...


if you don't believe me, check it out for yourself! http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Advice_on_dianabol_and_winny_needed!/m_824877/tm.htm

that is truely amazing!


----------



## GFR (Dec 4, 2005)

Lilfatty said:
			
		

> Here's my goal, im 5 11 and about 205, i want to use somthing that with regular excersize, walking, pushups, situps, and so on, i can rapidly lose weight, my goal is about 25 lbs maybe more, and build muscle. ive been told to get some test 250, but i cant find any in the U.S. . My question is to all you users and so on, what would be the best for me to use? With the least sideeffects to worry about, with no dick problems, and where can i get it?


 


			
				Lilfatty said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with taking steriods if not lifting weights. why wont they work with other workouts.


 


			
				NYC BIG MIKE said:
			
		

> Where's Tough Old Man when I need him?


----------



## GFR (Dec 5, 2005)

thekidd said:
			
		

> I am 5'6" 160 lbs  20% BF... Getting impatient with burning fat, losing about 1/2 pound a week... looking too speed fat burn...  A friend told me T3 would help me dramatically? What do you think?
> 
> also, are the side effects bad?


Here are his posted stats on his profile

Date of Birth:
April 2, 1987
*Age:
18*


----------



## GFR (Dec 6, 2005)

sweetpete said:
			
		

> i used to fight at 118 and noe i am about 160.i was #1 in the world for 2 years. well i am going to make a come back for financial reason like every other boxer.i have already dropped 20 ponds in 2 weeks and i am supposed to be starting pct but what i am wondering is yes steroid cleanse will remove all steroids from my body but what about the clomid and nolvadex i will be taking. my fight is not til feb 17.i dont want the clomid and nolva to come up in the urine test. i have about 20 more lbs to loose any help on my pct would be great





			
				sweetpete said:
			
		

> i was # at 118 type in *peter frissina* and read.i will fight this 1 at 126 then the next at 122 then back to 118 til i geta world title shot.





			
				sweetpete said:
			
		

> i have more boxing belt titles then you have regular belts in youir closet


 









*Peter Frissina*
Sex Male
Nationality US American
*Alias Sweet Pete*
Birth Name Peter Anthony Frissina
Federal ID FL017131
Hometown Tarpon Springs, FL, USA
Division Bantamweight
Date of Birth 1975-09-22
Stance Orthodox
Height 5' 6
Trainer Jack Frissina
Manager Jack Frissina
W 27 (15 ko's) | L 4 | D 1 | Total 32


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 6, 2005)

Here's two more..

Army Soldier needs some help! 

G'day

i'm new to posting on these forums, although i have been reading for a while now, i'm a Soldier that wants to bulk up, currently i'm 21 years of age 6feet and 70kg, we have a gym on our base here and i bodybuild 4 days a week. i find it literally impossible to gain any muscle mass, as every day i do a 2.4run through the mountains, a 400m swim fully clothed with a 25kg pack and various other cardio work. we get 3 meals a day, and i basically eat two plates of meals, in my room i have some basic food supplys which i try and eat as much as possible.

For a while now i have been considering taking Steriods so i can get my ideal weight which is around the 95-100kg mark. i have considered taking HGH, EQ, Deca, Dbol 

i havn't really got to the dosage yet but what i am really concerned about is getting a urine and blood test, and getting kicked out, we have 2 months on and 1 month off, all the test's are tested on Recriational drugs mostly, although i don't want to risk it either.

i have pretty much bought it down to HGH or EQ, i read that there is a steriod cleanse that some people have been saying that it works? does it work for hgh and eq? can i take it while i am on steriods?

Thanks for your replys

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Masturebate! 

Hi,
I wanna know that masturebating can cause less gains?
And why every time i masturebate my eyes go deep in my face?(like very tired person for two or three days)Is there any cure?Or i must just don't masturebate?


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 6, 2005)

I just don't get younger people.  They are so impatient with working out, that they want to jump into gear right away without having any knowledge of the stuff.  Being in the military, I stay away from the stuff (plan on making a career of it, so getting caught and booted is not a part of it), but I  cannot see why so many teenagers think that is their cure-all for gains.  I don't know, maybe I'm just not in the know enough when it comes to the stuff.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

onehundredk said:
			
		

> If my P.O. supects me for steroids, and i get tested and it shows. what you think will happen. So far im thinkin just to tell him ive done with the cycle its just still in my system for like 6 more months, haha. what you guys think?



*Loser*


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

lil swoll said:
			
		

> Im on probation and doing a test cycle with no problems.  The have so many clients i really doubt they would notice if you put on some weight unless its like 50 pounds. just play it safe and wear baggy clothing like Paulie said.



Date of Birth:
May 23, 1985
Age:
20


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

Turkish Delite said:
			
		

> is it a waste to hit the gear if...you only want to train 2 bodyparts? example chest and arms only...


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 21, 2005)

tell them it is a waste of brains to do the same thing.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

manijak said:
			
		

> finally started my second run
> w1-3 500 mg of prop
> *w3-23 500mg TE-250*
> W1-15 deca 300mg
> ...



This is the dumb sh1ts 2nd cycle


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This is the dumb sh1ts 2nd cycle



If he doesn't die he will be fuckin huge


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> If he doesn't die he will be fuckin huge


Or be sterile


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Jayhova16 said:
			
		

> I was going to run my traditional 12 week cutter starting in May or so.  After talking to IBDMFR I really liked his cycle and decided to go with a 20 weeker.  After making some changes here is what I got.  Any useful info is appreciated.  There are a few people I have in mind and hope that they will take the time to chime in.  I always like to know what other people think.
> 
> 
> 1-6 T-Bol 50mgs/day
> ...



This makes no sence to me???


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

toastyloadfox said:
			
		

> *Here is a question for someone. I am trying to locate the rcipe to manufacture my own synthol. but can't locate it. I know that Dirty Dieting has one but I can't get that site to download it. Can someone help me out with the recipe and/or the link?*
> Thanks
> ToastyloadFox


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This makes no sence to me???




That is some crazy shit....somebody who does something like that better be WAY bigger than me and WAY WAY stronger than me or he is a complete tard....actually, he's already a complete tard....he should compete against johnny knoxville in the special olympics...


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> That is some crazy shit....somebody who does something like that better be WAY bigger than me and WAY WAY stronger than me or he is a complete tard....actually, he's already a complete tard....he should compete against johnny knoxville in the special olympics...


The thing that cracks me up is I hit 545 raw at 257 on bench and had 19.75 cold upper arms....and all I did was 8 or 10 week cycles at 500mg test 400mg deca and 1cc tren eod ( never did tren for more than 6 weeks of the cycle). And this kid is probably benching 300 with 17.5 arms.....just stupid and sad.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The thing that cracks me up is I hit 545 raw at 257 on bench and had 19.75 cold upper arms....and all I did was 8 or 10 week cycles at 500mg test 400mg deca and 1cc tren eod ( never did tren for more than 6 weeks of the cycle). And this kid is probably benching 300 with 17.5 arms.....just stupid and sad.



that's prolly why he's doing so much then....want's to blow up overnight cuz he's lazy and doesn't want to put the time that you or I would.  I was talking to a guy the other day who said he put on 50lbs in 3 months doing all kinds of crazy doses...then he lost it all and then some doing coke and not working out or eating right..

My next cycle will be a heavy one for me and it's just the dosages that are coming recommended by the vets here (150mg prop/100mg tren EOD, NOTHING else.)


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I just bought a home gym at Walmart. It has everything and only cost $119. It even has a 100 lb weight stack. My goodness that's a lot of weight.
> 
> So here's my question. If I workout on it for the next 12 weeks and use the following anabolics, Anavar @ 5 mgs Mon, Wed and Fri along with 25 grams of Testosterone once a week, Can I obtain good results.
> 
> ...




*Date of Birth:*
September 17, 1932  
*Age:*
73  
*Location:*
baja calif, Mexico  
*Interests:*
weights, gay pron  
*Occupation:*
communist  


What a dumb shit!


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jan 11, 2006)

wow people are sick


----------



## Northernlights8 (Jan 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by Tough Old Man
I just bought a home gym at Walmart. It has everything and only cost $119. It even has a 100 lb weight stack. My goodness that's a lot of weight. 

So here's my question. If I workout on it for the next 12 weeks and use the following anabolics, Anavar @ 5 mgs Mon, Wed and Fri along with 25 grams of Testosterone once a week, Can I obtain good results. 

Note: my diet is very good. I eat at Mcdonalds 6 days a week for 6 meals and on sundays have a ex large pizza from Pizza Hut. 

Thank you so much


----------



## JiveTurkey (Jan 15, 2006)

Back in high school, one of my football coaches was hooking up the majority of the team with gear; except for myself and a few others.  So I understand the intrest in it at such a young age, but my coach at least gave some instruction on how to use it.  I'm almost 27 now and am just now thinking about starting on it, but not before a ton of reaserch and talking with all of you.  These kids aren't even trying to get the knowledge.


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 15, 2006)

hahaha, what kind of gear was he given out?


----------



## JiveTurkey (Jan 16, 2006)

Deca


----------



## GFR (Jan 18, 2006)

djfury05 said:
			
		

> *18 years old*, 6'0, 195...
> 
> What would you all think of this cycle
> 
> ...


----------



## GFR (Jan 25, 2006)

250 said:
			
		

> test 1500mg a week
> eq 600mg a week
> tren500mg a week
> hgh 4ius ed


 Date of Birth:
 February 15, 1985
*Age:
20

*


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

This dumbshit is the king of losers.



			
				Mr Pickles said:
			
		

> I'm starting a Syntherol journal since a few people were interested in seeing one.  I don't have a tape measure so I won't have measurements, but I'm taking pictures weekly.  I am doing lateral deltoid head.  I am following Big A's protocol.  1ml/head/day for 10 days.  Then 2ml/head/day for 10 days.  Then 3ml/head/day for 10 days.  After the last shot I will take the maintenece dose of 3ml/head/1x/week.  I will do that for 9 weeks.
> 
> So here's my pic *before* my first shot.  I'll take new pics on mondays and post the udates when I can.








Pathetic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 26, 2006)

foreman, did u and john H inject synthol into KEFEs member?


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> foreman, did u and john H inject synthol into KEFEs member?


How did you know about that??


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 26, 2006)

True Recollection


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 17, 2006)

*Here's another*

*Check out what he weighed after his gain on his cycle*

*Need Advice on Starting my Second Cycle* 
I currently had finished my first cycle approximately 3 months ago and I needed some help on what I should possibly do for my second. My first cycle consisted of 2 injections per week. I was taking Decandrol 300 from a company Pet's Pharma and Teston QV 200 from a company Quality Vet. My cycle lasted 10 weeks it was 1CC of the Deca and 1CC of the Test together on Mondays and Thursdays was just 1CC of the test. I did notice after about the 6th or 7th week it felt like I was getting immune to it and I wasnt able to eat like I initally was about 2 weeks into it. It certainly helped me, I cut down my body fat and I put on 18 lbs of solid muscle, which being a small guy I am about 148lbs now, I have dropped about 3lbs since ive been off. Can someone please give me advice on what I should take now.Should I take more? Higher doses? Do pills and Injections? Or do I stay with the same cycle. Any advice would help. Thanks


​


----------



## FullGo (Feb 17, 2006)

damn hes huge! i could 1 arm row him for reps. lol


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 18, 2006)

To each there own, but when someone asked me my adivise on this, I was shocked:



> i'm gonna be starting a new fabulous cycle this week. i plan to run 2000mg's of test enanthate and 50 mg's a day of oral winny,after 6 weeks i'm gonna swap the winny for 50 mg's of anadrol for another 6 weeks.then i'm gonna drop both of those and bring back the winny at 50 mg.s a day and 600 mg's of tren enanthate. for about a month,during which time i will use 50 i.u.'s of hcg to keep my testicular function.
> 
> i did something like this years ago,and the results were that i kept growing the entire cycle.i have no idea when i would've stopped,because i ran out of hemogenin and stopped my cycle.the last for weeks of this cycle may be extended due to summer time,and wanting to look really good at the lake.i've never ran winny and tren enathate together,or either one without test.
> 
> ...



After this post he said he was considering running the drol up to 200 mg/day.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 18, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> To each there own, but when someone asked me my adivise on this, I was shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> After this post he said he was considering running the drol up to 200 mg/day.


Quote:
i'm gonna be starting a new fabulous cycle this week. i plan to run 2000mg's of test enanthate and 50 mg's a day of oral winny,after 6 weeks i'm gonna swap the winny for 50 mg's of anadrol for another 6 weeks.then i'm gonna drop both of those and bring back the winny at 50 mg.s a day and 600 mg's of tren enanthate. for about a month,during which time i will use 50 i.u.'s of hcg to keep my testicular function.

i did something like this years ago,and the results were that i kept growing the entire cycle.i have no idea when i would've stopped,because i ran out of hemogenin and stopped my cycle.the last for weeks of this cycle may be extended due to summer time,and wanting to look really good at the lake.i've never ran winny and tren enathate together,or either one without test.

weeks 1-12 2000mgs test enanthate
weeks 1-6 50 mgs oral winny ed
weeks 6-9 50 mgs anadrol
weeks 10-12 100 mgs anadrol
weeks 13-16? 600 mgs tren enanthate and oral winny 50mgs ed 

--------------------------------------------------------------------
This guy is s a crazy. That's a lot of orals. The test @ 2 grams is fine.


----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2006)

I AM THE HULK said:
			
		

> i am taking drol for a total of 5 weeks
> wk1-50 ED
> wk2-100ED
> wk3-150ED
> ...





			
				I AM THE HULK said:
			
		

> i am going to run test or deca in the middle i am using drol as a kickstart. is there anything i can do about the stomach aches





			
				I AM THE HULK said:
			
		

> well i started the drol by itself because i have not got the test or decca yet it will be coming shortly but i plan to run test 500mg wk for 6 wks while taking drol all while on nolv. then at the end finish it off with clomid


----------



## ZorroAzul (Feb 21, 2006)

This is not a post, but there is a guy in the gym looking around EVERYWHERE for "water based steroids"  thinking that the acne comes from oil-based ones...

LOL!!!!

How ignorant people are....


----------



## M.B.Read (Feb 21, 2006)

The worst I ever heard whilst at the gym was two little scroats talking about taking steroids but they didnt know which vein would be best to inject them into. VEIN For fucks sake! They then proceeded to do a shit set on the pec dec before I told them that the only injectable steroids I know of are intra muscular, to which they gave me a shitty look and left.
Twats.


----------



## GFR (Feb 21, 2006)

alphaguy said:
			
		

> I am a 37 year old male at 5 11 height and 181 lbs. I did my first cycle a year and a half ago (aug of 2004) which consisted of *one shot per week for four weeks. Each shot was 250 mg of deca.* Needless to say I was in for the experience of my life. I went from *167* to 177 lbs. Through training, hard work and creatine supplementation since then I am now at 181 lbs. I even have a faint six pack  I am now ready to do a second cycle and I was told by a good friend that a 6-8 week cycle of Finaplix stacked with Winstrol will add 10-15 lbs of lean mass with no fat gain. Please understand that for me this gain would be the ultimate goal. I am pretty confident that I wont go back for another cycle in six months. So my question is this: are his promises (and my expectations) realistic? Please feel free to include any other information, such as training and diet tips, that will help me in my quest. While I have tried to read as much as I could, I will not pretend I know anywhere near what most of you know. Thanks,
> 
> alphaguy


----------



## GFR (Mar 1, 2006)

Legday said:
			
		

> I'm just finishing a cycle of Stanozolol (Winstrol). My dosage was 50 mg per day. I had great strength gains, low mass gains, but that is what I expected.
> I'm going to take some recovery time and do anothery cycle. This time it will be a stack of Dianabol and Winstrol.


----------



## JKurz (Mar 1, 2006)

Nutz!!!


----------



## GFR (Mar 9, 2006)

ant is lifting said:
			
		

> I am starting a cycle and have recently recieved my supplys.. due to the limited supply I have I wanted to get some ideas...I have two items one of which being a designer product...
> 
> my cycle would consist of the following...
> 
> ...


The retarded Anadrol + D-bol  cycle....shame on you stupid.


----------



## ant is lifting (Mar 9, 2006)

instead of making fun of people... why not respond with constructive advice since it is a forum for ideas to be discussed... or is this forum strickly to flame people..



-confuzed


----------



## GFR (Mar 9, 2006)

mainyboi said:
			
		

> ello people can any1 give me some advice please* im 18 *years old i weigth just over 11 and a half stone im 5.9 in height i go down the gym everyday and im trying to get my arms bigger my bodys already toned and* my arms are 11.5 inch* and i want them to go to 12.5 and im thinking of *getting some dianabol *can any1 help



Wow


----------



## ant is lifting (Mar 9, 2006)

um, i would think that you need to refer to rule # 4 in posting on these threads...


4. NO FLAMING! If there is a disagreement, discuss it like adults, otherwise go somewhere else. 


ya, i think that although your an "elite member" you should refrain from flaiming since thats the rules.. But since your so smart, why not explain why that is dumb so that I can learn...


please?


----------



## GFR (Mar 9, 2006)

ant is lifting said:
			
		

> um, i would think that you need to refer to rule # 4 in posting on these threads...
> 
> 
> 4. NO FLAMING! If there is a disagreement, discuss it like adults, otherwise go somewhere else.
> ...


I put your stupid cycle on this thread to educate people about what not to do.....you jumped on and started crying about it,  so deal with it dummy.


----------



## ant is lifting (Mar 9, 2006)

actually i didnt cry.. I have directly asked you a question and would like a respectful answer. when calling someone stupid it is often wise to point out why they are stupid so that the stupid person wont be stupid anymore...Also I havent called you any names yet you repeatadly call me names. Are you a child? If your so smart then all I ask for is the answer to my question..


----------



## GFR (Mar 9, 2006)

ant is lifting said:
			
		

> actually i didnt cry.. I have directly asked you a question and would like a respectful answer. when calling someone stupid *it is often wise to point out why they are stupid so that the stupid person wont be stupid anymore*...Also I havent called you any names yet you repeatadly call me names. Are you a child? If your so smart then all I ask for is the answer to my question..


I will behave myself and not call anyone else names and try to keep on the subject matter.


----------



## ant is lifting (Mar 9, 2006)

ok look, maybee we got off on the wrong foot.. could you please tell me why that is bad so that I may learn? would I be better off just taking one or the other? please help..


----------



## GFR (Mar 9, 2006)

ant is lifting said:
			
		

> ok look, maybee we got off on the wrong foot.. could you please tell me why that is bad so that I may learn? would I be better off just taking one or the other? please help..


Anadrol is the only steroid linked to causing liver tumors and death that I'm aware of.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catanadrol.htm


http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catdian.htm

links to steroid profiles....these two are of Anadrol and Dianabol, but you can read about many more on this link/site



*Dianabol *Being largely an oral compound, its also 17-alpha-alkylated to help it survive the liver upon first pass. Liver values are elevated over a short period of time4, making long-term use a very dangerous affair.


*Anadrol **T*he use of oxymetholone should be strict and brief. While it is no doubt the strongest steroid, quantitatively, its also by far the most hazardous steroid to your health. Apart from the great risk of common steroid-related side-effects (acne vulgaris, benign prostate hypertrophy, gynocomastia and androgenetic alopecia), it also has numerous other side-effects. Most notable is oxymetholone's hepatoxicity (damaging to the liver) : Its standard 17-alpha-alkylated as with most oral steroids, resulting in an inavoidable raise in liver transaminase enzyme counts. The most frequent of the hepatoxic effects is jaundice4 (yellow coloration of the skin) due to an oxymetholone induced increase in biliburine, but others include peliosis hepatis and formation of hepatic tumors (cancer). And that's not all. There is also a number of intrinsic side-effects noted with the use of this steroid. Headaches, stomach aches, nausea, vomiting, insomnia and diarrhea are among common afflictions associated with oxymetholone use.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 9, 2006)

Coor bloody hell!   This damned thread certainly has put me off ever trying steroids.

P.S.
(I'm not against people using them, and I don't think they should be illegal .)


----------



## GFR (Mar 9, 2006)

kongen said:
			
		

> hello!
> 
> * I am 17* years old 82kg and 173cm tall.
> I squat 150kg bench 110kg.
> ...


----------



## largepkg (Mar 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Anadrol is the only steroid linked to causing liver tumors and death that I'm aware of.


----------



## Stu (Mar 10, 2006)

> Days 1 - 10 *2 ml sust per day*
> 
> Days 11 - 20 *400 mg decca per day*
> 
> ...




yes that is someones actual cyle, young d knows what im talking about.,


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 12, 2006)

*Here's another for you*

Ok. I Have A Question. I Am Only 100Lb And I Want To Become Huge. I Dont Have Any Idea What To Do. Ive Been Lifting For The Past 6 months And I Havent Really Went Up In Anything. Can Someone Tell Me A Steroid to Take that would be good for me with not that many side affects please..

Later this person was asked how old he was. He's 14 and 5'4" tall and wanted to get big quick.


----------



## GFR (Mar 15, 2006)

ThickNick said:
			
		

> I was online trying to get some good cycle ideas and I came across this
> 
> Dianabol - Anadrol cycle,
> 200 tabs of dianabol / 100 tabs of anadrol during 12 weeks.
> ...



where do these retards come from??


----------



## GFR (Mar 15, 2006)

*Worst steroid link I have ever found*


http://xtremepharma.freewebpage.org/faq.htm


----------



## largepkg (Mar 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Worst steroid link I have ever found*
> 
> 
> http://xtremepharma.freewebpage.org/faq.htm



Dianabol - Anadrol cycle,
200 tabs of dianabol / 100 tabs of anadrol during 12 weeks.

GOAL: - huge mass gains and might

  Week Dianabol Anadrol 50 
  1 2 tabs a day --- 
  2 3 tabs a day --- 
  3 4 tabs a day --- 
  4 4 tabs a day --- 
  5 --- 3 tabs a day 
  6 --- 4 tabs a day 
  7 --- 3 tabs a day 
  8 --- 2 tabs a day 
  9 4 tabs a day --- 
  10 3 tabs a day --- 
  11 2 tabs a day --- 
  12 2 tabs a day --- 
  13 from here follow an anti-estrogen cycle


----------



## adrenaline (Mar 16, 2006)

haha.. some of those are funny. I've seen my share of them over the years too and it never ceases to amaze me. Some of these idiots are going to really hurt themselves and possibly others.


----------



## GFR (Mar 30, 2006)

boxer2007 said:
			
		

> *I am 17 *years and and have been weight lifting for about 5 years. I want to start a cycle that will give me some good gains without skrewing my body up.
> 
> Diet:
> 2500 cals/day
> ...


----------



## GFR (Apr 14, 2006)

woodwood said:
			
		

> *I have been lifting for two months now* and want to get ripped up for summer. I've got a little spare tire around my midsection. My qestion is how long should I lift before starting a *cycle of Winney*, which I've never done b4?


----------



## GFR (Apr 14, 2006)

woodwood said:
			
		

> Going on *a cycle of Deca and EQ for my first cycle*. 5'7" 158 Good definition but need size. Any suggestions as to dosage and frequency or if I should change it up. Also where is the best way to get pins? I have a diabetic friend I'm sure I could get some off of but not sure if the gauge will be adequate enough with these concentrations.


----------



## GFR (Apr 17, 2006)

Deacon said:
			
		

> For those who have heard me mention this cycle I will now let you in on some things I have found out about myself and the drugs I used.
> 
> review of the cycle;
> weeks 1-6 d-bol 40 mgs ed
> ...


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 17, 2006)

Foreman Rules: Maybe you should spend more time helping people instead of flaming them....unless you have no knowledge about any of this stuff

You are probably the same jerk that flamed me for doing a superdrol cycle and using creatine and whey as my pct...

Ever think a helpful post will earn you more respect than your   posts that you do to increase your post count?


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Another idiot



why do you have to keep coming down on me????????????????????

if you don't have anything good to say, don't say it at all


----------



## nsimmons (Apr 18, 2006)

Because youre an idiot..i thought you were just young and ignorant, but the superdrol cycle at *18* means foremans right.


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm 21, that was a typo when i set this up


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 18, 2006)

fine i am 18

but let me defned myself

when I got the superdrol, the guy said it was fine for me to take it and to use the pct from ax and i would be fine

i had no idea about the other stuff. so, maybe i made a mistake, but no need to flame me over it


----------



## GFR (Apr 18, 2006)

SuppAddict said:
			
		

> fine i am 18
> 
> but let me defned myself
> 
> ...


 I will delete the posts since you came clean


----------



## JordanMang (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm confused.  Why are people so naive about things like steroids.  I understand it's a popular thing ( hell, I'm 16 and I've thought about doing them ), but beyond being stupid for trying them ( when not even 20+ years old yet ), they're just fuckin ignorant about them.  I've done the research & I don't feel any different about roids - I want to do them, but I'm not going too, if someone has the will power to diet, train, and work hard then why can't they just refrain from steroids for just a few years?  I mean the temptations greater for my age group 16-18 I think then any other ( purely because people want to get big for sports etc ).  I have considered them of course, but then I realize that their are months that I'll put 15-20 lbs on my bench and squat ( and more ) and that's while eating shitty.  I can't wait to see what kind of results I get from a good diet. People just need to wise up a little bit.


----------



## GFR (Apr 25, 2006)

booty_patrol said:
			
		

> Im 18 im graduated.......ive read through and through this forum and all i hear is its stupid for teens to take roids blah blah blah......might be true but* i know over 200 guys in my area that have been roiding since before they were 15* theyre doin fine right now but in the long run i mean it aint gonna be worth it is it? im pretty roid illiterate lol..........the only common ones i know of are test and decca , for that matter my question is what is the best roid for the least amount of sideaffects......? sorry if i sound stupid


 This is one of our own, he knows  200 guys ( little boys) who took steroids at 15...apparently he spent months interviewing high school sophomore boys


----------



## GFR (Apr 25, 2006)

AZZMAN said:
			
		

> Can someone plz give me some advice,i'm gonna start a *d-bol only cycle* soon,now i know i need to take clomid,nolvadex, after i have stopped using the d-bol,could someone suggest whats right & whats wrong with what i'm about to start???or suggest a method i should do in order to get the best results.i'm 23 and never taken any steroids before,and dont like the idea of injecting.i was thinking of doing a *4 week cycle at 20mg a day???* AR





			
				BigPapaPump68 said:
			
		

> Dbol only is the worst cycle you could do. *How long have you been training for*?





			
				AZZMAN said:
			
		

> *about 4 months*,i'm shaping up alittle,but feel i need to use so i can really fill out,i've never been big but feel this is the only way,i try to eat the right foods and have my protein shakes.cheers for the reply


----------



## mrmark (Apr 30, 2006)

1 of the biggest things that has struck me, besides the obvious lack of knowledge, is how many young people aged 17-18 are using.


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 30, 2006)

mrmark said:
			
		

> 1 of the biggest things that has struck me, besides the obvious lack of knowledge, is how many young people aged 17-18 are using.



I made the mistake of using them at my age and I had no idea of the side effects. they don't teach this stuff in health class and probably should instead of all the sex talk. also there is a lot of pressure from sport coaches. Its just to tempting. a quick easy fix to get me the strength gains needed to get through a season and it did work, but it came with a price. if they ever tested my team, at least half would test positive for something.


----------



## GFR (Apr 30, 2006)

SuppAddict said:
			
		

> I made the mistake of using them at my age and I had no idea of the side effects. they don't teach this stuff in health class and probably should instead of all the sex talk. also there is *a lot of pressure from sport coaches*. Its just to tempting. a quick easy fix to get me the strength gains needed to get through a season and it did work, but it came with a price. if they ever tested my team, *at least half would test positive for something.*


----------



## GFR (Apr 30, 2006)

Howser said:
			
		

> Ok so heres the plan. weeks 1-13on cycle
> week1/2 dbol 40mg a day
> 1/2-2 dbol and 250 mg of test E
> 3 dbol 250 test E
> ...





			
				Howser said:
			
		

> thakns for the comment aboot
> 
> Ok so
> day 4 40 mg dbol .....and 250mg test E
> ...


Ok this is just pathetic, 22 inch thighs and 15 inch arms and this loser is doing a cycle


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 4, 2006)

I threw all my steroids away.


----------



## GFR (May 4, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I threw all my steroids away.


----------



## GFR (May 9, 2006)

K123 said:
			
		

> would one cycle of just this do any harm??? if so, what would it do..also,would a cycle of anything by itself do anything?



*Age*:
						16


----------



## mrmark (May 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Age*:
> 16



Do you think that if people said it would be a bad idea, he would not go through with it?


----------



## JordanMang (May 10, 2006)

God, I'd rather do the research myself rather then asking.  I'd feel like a faggot asking anything about roids or taking them at 16.


----------



## GFR (May 10, 2006)

mrmark said:
			
		

> Do you think that if people said it would be a bad idea, he would not go through with it?


It seems that about 1-2 out of 10 say they will not use steroids till 21 but who knows.


----------



## assassin (May 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It seems that about 1-2 out of 10 say they will not use steroids till 21 but who knows.




i'm 19 and i'm not planing to use steroids ever.....except if i am in the 40's and i'm already married and have kids and every thing is ok


----------



## assassin (May 11, 2006)

Warning!
This website provides users only with informations of all kinds and types of anabolic steroid cycles. This website does not recommend that anyone use steroids or other illegal drugs. The use of anabolic steroids without doctors prescription is a violation of laws in some countries. In additon the use of steroids without doctors prescriptions may have severe side effects to your helt up to and including death.


Copyright (C) 2002-2005, Xtremepharma anabolic steroids - All Rights Reserved.


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2006)

MeanMachine said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm a newbie and I just wanted some help/information on how to go about stacking Dianabol and Letrozole (Femara). I was unable to find any information on how to stack these two, just alot of info on what they did.
> 
> * I'm looking at taking D-bol at 25-30mg per week (5mg daily) for around 5 weeks.* In know it's fast working, and I would like to keep as much of my gains as possible. How do I go about stacking it with Femara ?
> 
> Any other info would be alot of help, thanks guys.





			
				MeanMachine said:
			
		

> I'm not here for your opinion of how old I 'should' be. I'm here for information.
> 
> Yes, *I'm 19. I've been training on-and-off for about 6 months*. I'm pretty lean, weighing 80kg at 5'7. I can bench 4RM of 140kg.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 14, 2006)

First time using roids 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

a buddy of mine is going to go to jail....he has never worked out befor,and has never used AAS. he wants to get big really fast (i guess he is scared)... he is asking me what he should take... i don't know what to tell him... will anything even work, if he as never worked out?????


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 14, 2006)

EQUIPOISE or BOLDENONE......... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CAN YOU PLEASE SHARE WITH US YOUR EXPERIENCE WITH EQUIPOISE or BOLDENONE, AND OR ANY IMPORTANT INFORMATION YOU HAD OR HAVE WITH THIS (PRODUCT) STEROID. PLEASE TELL US ALL THE WHEN, WHERE, WHY AND HOW?.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 14, 2006)

First cycle opinions? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is my first cycle start 170 pounds. 

Stanotest 100 mg (winstrol 50mg, suspension test 50mg) Every other day for 8 weeks. 

140 mcg clenbuterol every day

10 mg nolva every day


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 14, 2006)

Experienced Users-Max Dbol Dose?? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Question is, what is the highest effective dose you have ever ran dbol? You see about 1.5-2yrs ago I swore off dbol, I never felt a damn thing with it up to 60 mg ed. So I tried Tbol, I was getting about the same off of it up 60 mg ed and just decided to bump it an additional 10 mgs every 4 days to try and find an effective dose, I wound up settling on 100 mgs(any higher gave me intense headaches)and got great gains. So I am thinking about giving dbol another go but running at 100-120 mg ed. Just curious if any of you have ever done this and what your experiences were? As for hepatotoxicity, after a 16 weeker including Tbol for 6 weeks and winny for the last 5 weeks my liver values were well inside the normal range so that is not a concern.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 14, 2006)

Never Roided Suggestions on First stack! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Im 19 years old have been training for about 2 years and i am wonder what would be a good stack for me to start off with because i have never used roids.. any feed back is appreciated..


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 14, 2006)

New to Steriods.. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hey guys ... well im going to be completely honest im 17 years old and wanting to take steriods ... what should i buy and what should i cycle like... *and would i need esgrogen for that GYNO ive heard about?*

The part in caps cracks me up~!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2006)

Best. Thread. Ever.

It still pisses me off when EVERYONE i meet (even people ive known for ages) automatically think ive cycled just because ive managed to totally turn my physique around in a few years.

Obviously 16" arms are a tell-tale sign of MAJOOOOOR steroid use. Because im absolutely "hyoooge! omg!!".

Serious, i know nothing about steroids and STILL this topic makes me laugh out loud. Keep em coming, guys.


----------



## kicka19 (Aug 14, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Best. Thread. Ever.
> 
> It still pisses me off when EVERYONE i meet (even people ive known for ages) automatically think ive cycled just because ive managed to totally turn my physique around in a few years.
> 
> ...



by looking at ur pictures i would never think u used AAS


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2006)

kicka19 said:


> by looking at ur pictures i would never think u used AAS



Exactly, people are morons. You put on 20lbs over a few months and its "dude, are you on steroids!!?!?!!!?!".

Fuckers .


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 15, 2006)

*This is the best one yet

His first question and then a response back to others

what is ed?* 

I have been looking and cant find anything on what ed stands for? example 500 mg ed or eod? please help what does this mean. yes I know Im new and I did try to search for it but couldnt find it. thanks to everyone for the help in advance.

thank you I am a newbie like I said earlier. A friend and I shared a " href="http://anabolicreview-research.com/shop/default.php?cPath=27"vial of test made by scitech. I dont know what strenght was or anything. I did 1 cc every week for 5 weeks. He said it was 1000mg. I want to do a full cycle of legit products. I dont even think the stuff we took was real. He was pretty big so I took his word. luckily I didnt get any third eyes or arms. I wish I would have found this site sooner


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2006)

brandonmtaylor2 said:


> Researching 1st cycles came up with
> 
> wk 1-10 hgh (jin)  3iu/day, w/cytomel and Nolvadex
> wk 2-9 deca (NORMA) 300mg/wk
> ...





brandonmtaylor2 said:


> Sorry, let me clarify the whinny, I read that it is an anti progesterone, or anti prolactin, which is what deca produces, and i have been working out since highschool, i upped it this passed year, I want to bench 1.5xs my weight, i* currently bench 205lbs and squat 255* I know i still have some work to go but ive hit a platue and cant seem to move forward, i just wanted to do a light cycle to get a little stronger and bigger, and i have upped my diet to six meals a day at what weight do you recomend i start a cycle, ive already started jin and it feels great.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 27, 2006)

difficult question. please advise 

I'm planning on running Test-E for 10 weeks at 500mg/wk. Now after my last Enanth shot, I was wondering if there would be any problems with starting Prop at 700mg/ed for 5-6 weeks before starting "   The reason for the switch is because I want to let the enanthate metabolites clear because i will be possibly getting drug tested. Another option was to run prop at 700mg/ed for the entire cycle (although I would prefer not to). So my main question: is there anything wrong with the plan mentioned up top?


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

rullyruff said:
			
		

> I've used gloves (examaning gloves) for the needles. How to inject articles usually don't say anything about touching previously sterile parts.



*Date of Birth*:
						February 19, 1983 					    *Age*:
						23




And this question was posted in the HRT section......fucking pathetic.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 7, 2006)

Who cares?


----------



## durk (Sep 7, 2006)

some people are born with abnormally low test levels even at young ages its a genetic disability with some people I know a board sponser at another site that started hrt at 21 because he had little sex drive and severe depression and anxiety from low test levels once he started hrt his whole life turned around, so whats wrong with that? a disease is a disease at any age.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

durk said:


> some people are born with abnormally low test levels even at young ages its a genetic disability with some people I know a board sponser at another site that started hrt at 21 because he had little sex drive and severe depression and anxiety from low test levels once he started hrt his whole life turned around, so whats wrong with that? a disease is a disease at any age.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> Who cares?


Shut it Grandpa


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Shut it Grandpa


Funny thing to say to your older brother. Remember you have a nephew as big as you but stronger. A ass kicking you shall receive should I put you on notice. 

Older and Tougher


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a couple cycles under my belt and have a good base, so i am no rookie but i still need help in alot of areas. here are my stats i am 26, 5 11' 235lbs, and i have training for about 7 years now. i have a big frame and i have 14% bodyfat. i am looking to lose some body fat, and gain more muscle. i have a very clean diet and eat 6 small meals a day. i do one hour of cardio every morning 6 days a week. i lift weights 6 days a week. my last cycle consisted of 150mg of d-bol a day, 450mg of deca, and 500 mg of sust. a week. i am wanting to try a test e and deca cycle i have heard good things about it, guys have said they had luck cutting down fat and building muscle with this cocktail. i was wanting to do a ten week cycle consisting of week 1-8 500mg of deca and week 1-10 500mg of test e. so i have many questions, what would be the best dosages for this cycle, how long should i do this cycle, how should i break up the cycle throughout the week, and should i include d-bol??? any bit can help thanks for your time and advice.


*Check out the amount of D-bol*


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2006)

GetBigOrDieTryin said:
			
		

> well boys im going to do a oral cytcle ...lasting about 4 weeks...
> 
> 50mg/ed winny inj or oral
> 80mg/ed tbol....
> ...





			
				GetBigOrDieTryin said:
			
		

> 23 YO
> liftin exp: 2 years
> 5 11
> 150 lbs



Loser!!!


----------

